# Monday



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Brisket on at 7:30 this morning.

<img>

No more pics until 165.

The brisket has been on for about 1-1/2 hours and I have strange things going on. 

Grate temp is at 294    and the dome temp is at 246.  I don't know if I am cooing low and slow or hot and fast.  I will see how fast it cooks and then I will know for sure.

The maverick probe is over to one side of the grate where it is hotter. 

As the grate temp has been steady climbing the dome temp has been holding around 250.

I am glad I put it on fat side down.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

The boy has gone crazy! Keep going Cliff!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Good man! Don't open that lid!
Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## john pen (Jan 29, 2007)

Just ordered my Brisket for a Saturday cook...I cant wait !!! 

Waiting for the finished pics...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Finally after three hours the temps have leveled off at 240.  Brisket is at 145.  Still have a loooong way to go.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2007)

Go Cliff Go...might have to take a brisket out of the deep freeze....


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish the wind wasn't blowing so the whole dang neighborhood could smell like a brisket on a WSM.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

You go boy!!!!

Sounds like you've got it under control.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2007)

Cliff a sheet of ply wood and a few hinges will take care of the wind issues.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff a sheet of ply wood and a few hinges will take care of the wind issues.



I gotta do that Dave,  I have a makeshift windbreak now but plan to make a better one.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

After about five hours it made it to 165.

<img>

I had a bit of a grease fire whilest I was foiling.    Nobody wants to see a pic of that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

That bad boy is looking good Cliff! 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

That looks great Cliff!!  Wish I was eating at your house for dinner!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

13 lb brisket off the smoker in 7 hours.  Seems kinda quick to me.  It is resting now so we shall see.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

That does seem kind of quick. How long are you resting it for?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> That does seem kind of quick. How long are you resting it for?



Couple of hours.

There was no plateau.    I guess the higher temps at the start pushed it thru.   

By the time it hit 165 the temps were aroung 240 so I dunno.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

That was on the quick side.  But a dome temp of 240 is not too high at all.

 :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> That was on the quick side.  But a dome temp of 240 is not too high at all.
> 
> :?



It cooked for three hours at 290 dome temp and 250 grate temp.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

250* grate temp isn't that bad either......  Just let us know how it turns out when you slice it.

If it a little on the tough side you can always throw it in a dutch oven, add some low salt beef broth and sort of braise it for a while.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

That is why I like it here.  Someone always has a plan!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Allrighty Then,

13lb brisket in 7 hours turned out goooood.  It is very tender and juicy.  Not much of a smoke ring so I have to work on that.  This is my first brisket on the wsm so it was a bit of a learning curve.  I look forward to the next one.<img><img><img><img>


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Cliff I am on my way to your house for dinner!
Looks great


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow.  13 lbs in 7 hours.  have you checked your thermometers?  i cooked two 11 lb'ers in a wsm this past weekend and one  took 14 hours and the other took 18 hours.



I Am going to check them before anything else goes on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2007)

Cliff first of all, the brisket looked incredible!  Looked very juicy and you can tell by the pic's it was tender!

I'd certainly check your themometers as Brian suggested.  

One of the reasons you didn't get much smoke ring is because of the temps being on the high side and the brisket cooking so fast.  The slower you get the brisket above 140* the more prominent the smoke ring will be.  Cooking at the higher temps probably shot the brisket out of that range fairly quickly.  After you calibrate your thermometers there's a couple things you can do the help the smoke ring in the future.  Put the meat on cold directly out of the fridge.  You can also start out at a lower temp for an hour or so and then raise your desired temp after about an hour or so.  I put my cold meat onto the WSM and then add the lit coals and let it gradually come up to temp.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ct2tdkv]Cliff first of all, the brisket looked incredible!  Looked very juicy and you can tell by the pic's it was tender!
> 
> I'd certainly check your themometers as Brian suggested.
> 
> One of the reasons you didn't get much smoke ring is because of the temps being on the high side and the brisket cooking so fast.  The slower you get the brisket above 140* the more prominent the smoke ring will be.  Cooking at the higher temps probably shot the brisket out of that range fairly quickly.  After you calibrate your thermometers there's a couple things you can do the help the smoke ring in the future.  Put the meat on cold directly out of the *freezer*.  You can also start out at a lower temp for an hour or so and then raise your desired temp after about an hour or so.  I put my cold meat onto the WSM and then add the lit coals and let it gradually come up to temp.  Hope this helps!


freezer?  that one is new to me.  how about the fridge?  [/quote:1ct2tdkv]

Thanks for catching that Brian, I did indeed mean fridge!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks great to me Cliff...


----------

